# WANTED: 2 male rats in windsor ontario



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

just looking for 2 males as friends for my other 2.


----------



## trillium (Feb 1, 2008)

Consider contacting Huron Valley Rat Rescue over in Michigan if you can get there. There are some cute boys there right now looking for homes. I adopted two from there and they are wonderful.

The rescue does have a web page and the rats are listed on petfinder.com if you search for male rats in our area (under "small and furry").


----------

